
San Francisco, ‘the Silicon Valley of Recycling’ - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/29/science/san-francisco-the-silicon-valley-of-recycling.html?action=click&contentCollection=opinion&module=NextInCollection&region=Footer&pgtype=article&version=spotlight&rref=collection%2Fspotlight%2Fconversation-starters&_r=0
======
PaulHoule
Really? They are completely in violation in terms of having bottle and can
recycling centers.

